# Outlook 2003 - Task Due Date and Time



## kindar (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am using "Tasks" in Oulook 2003. I want to know can we add Task Due Time along with Task Due Date.

any idea can we add an additional field of Due Time.


Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Kindar,

Sure you can add a custom time field to your task list. Start by right clicking on the header bar, where it says "Subject" or "Due Date". From the menu then select "Field Chooser". On the Field Chooser menu open the top drop down and either investigate all the preset fields provided under all the various options, or scroll down to "User Defined Fields in folder". Select New, Enter the field name you want, select the type of field, "Date/Time", and select format "4:15PM" or whatever you want. Hit OK and then click & drag the field you just created up to the header bar you dbl clicked to start this whole process and drop the field in between the other columns where you want it.

Cheers,


----------



## kindar (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Drageon, 

I was able to add that field in Tasks. 

I have query now how to set "Due Time" in tasks? 

Thanks
Kindar


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure what you mean buy "set Due Time in tasks"? You just type the time in the field. MS Outlook will not react to that field though. It is only an information field for your use. 

The existing date field is what Outlook reacts to, to indicate a task is overdue. It is probably possible to code a routine that would look at the time in the "Due Time" field and compare it to realtime, to trigger another event, like sending a reminder email to someone. That is out of my realm though.

hope that helps,


----------

